# Weil McLean Gold Gv 3 Blower/Fan Motor Noise...



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am a master here in Montana. However, being a commercial/industrial foreman for most of my career service and troubleshooting work are not my forte'... Please excuse my ignorance!! 
I just bought a home with baseboard heat. The boiler is a WM Gold Series GV 3. My issue is the noise that occurs at startup. I know its coming from the blower motor. As it kicks on at the beginning of the sequence you can literally hear it on the second level of the house. Its a loud rumbling buzzing noise. I have oiled the motor per the manufacture's specs. Has anyone else experienced this phenom??


----------

